# Westminster Presbytery (PCA)



## Christusregnat (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm actually looking for information for a friend. A gentleman from my church was discussing the Westminster Presbytery (formerly?) of the PCA. Anywho, we were discussing what became of those that left the PCA.

Is anyone formerly of this presbytery, or know anything about its history?

God bless,


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, we were part of Westminster Presbytery once upon a time (approximately from 1996 to 2001). I'm probably not the best source for information about the Presbytery's history, but I will try answer some questions, if I can.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 21, 2008)

As far as I'm aware, Westminster Presbytery is and always has been a full and active presbytery in the PCA. Here is their web site:

Westminster Presbytery PCA

By the way, there are now 77 presbyteries in the PCA.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 21, 2008)

Scott,

I think the Westminster Presbyterian still exists in name, but is not of the same composition as it once was. I think the Old School Presbyterians left in '01. We'll see if someone can confirm....

Cheers,

Adam





Scott1 said:


> As far as I'm aware, Westminster Presbytery is and always has been a full and active presbytery in the PCA. Here is their web site:
> 
> Westminster Presbytery PCA
> 
> By the way, there are now 77 presbyteries in the PCA.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 21, 2008)

James,

Can you put me in contact with someone who would know?

Adam





Southern Presbyterian said:


> Yes, we were part of Westminster Presbytery once upon a time (approximately from 1996 to 2001). I'm probably not the best source for information about the Presbytery's history, but I will try answer some questions, if I can.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 22, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Scott,
> 
> I think the Westminster Presbyterian still exists in name, but is not of the same composition as it once was. I think the Old School Presbyterians left in '01. We'll see if someone can confirm....
> 
> ...



Yes, some of us did. Some stayed behind. 

I'll have to look up the address tomorrow, then I'll PM you with a name and info of a couple of men who can probably help you out.

Blessings,


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you James!





Southern Presbyterian said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Scott,
> ...


----------

